# Netbooks mit Nvidia ION Spieletauglich?



## nanonut (6. Dezember 2009)

Moin
Habe mir überlegt so ein Netbook zu anzuschaffen da der Akku in meinem guten alten Travelmate 292 langsam schlapp macht.
Allgemein ist mir mein alter Freund auch ein bisschen zu schwer, da dachte ich mir, so ein kleines leichtes Netbook wär doch da genau das richtige.

Doch eines macht mir Sorgen: Wie steht es um die Rechenleistung bei den Dingern?

Was ganz klar ist, so eins mit Intel Onboardgrafik kann wohl für Spiele nicht taugen, vllt noch für 2D Spiele wie Moorhuhn oderso, aber ich bin da schon ganz andere Kaliber gewöhnt.

Wie steht es jetzt mit den Netbooks mit Nvidia ION Grafik?
Habe da den HP Mini 311c im Auge, der sieht optisch schonmal ganz nett aus, auch die Tastatur sieht sehr angenehm aus.

Natürlich erwarte ich von den Dingern keine Höchstleistung dass Crysis darauf läuft, aber meint ihr das Gerät kann von der Leistung mit meinem Travelmate 292 mithalten so dass ältere Spiele wie Doom3, Half Life 2 oder World of Warcraft bei mittlerer Grafik halbwegs flüssig Spielbar sind?

Ich weis jetzt leider nicht genau wie man einen Centrino 1.5ghz und Radeon 9700M mit dem Atom 1.6ghz und ION vergleichen kann.
Aber meines Wissens besitzt der ION im Gegensatz zu meiner Radeon 9700M immernoch keinen eigenen Speicher.
Ist der Shared Memory bei dem ION so eine Leistungsbremse?

und wie steht es mit Windows 7, läuft es auf den Geräten besser als XP, also zeigt es irgendwelche Leistungsunterschiede in Spielen?


Ich bedanke mich für eure Zeit und hoffe auf positive Antworten


----------



## Wargrown (6. Dezember 2009)

Ion ist eine NVidia 9300 gm aber eben ohne einen eigenen Speicher.

Mit ner 9300m gs kann man aber glaube ich laut notebookcheck.de Notebookcheck: NVIDIA GeForce 9300M GS
Crysis auf min. sogar mit 22FPS spielen können


----------



## nanonut (6. Dezember 2009)

Wow.. hätte ich jetz nicht gedacht.
Aber wie sieht es mit der CPU aus?
Das ist ja dieselbe wie bei den winzigen 8" Netbooks, und demnach auch sehr schwach.
Würde die den ION nicht stark ausbremsen in Games?


----------



## Zerebo (6. Dezember 2009)

Spielen kannste mit dem Teil vergessen.Der Atom ist ne totale Bremse.
Kannste ja mal hier schauen und den Bench auch auf deinem Teil laufen lassen.Aber ich glaub das die Netbooks sogar langsamer als dein Notebook sind.
HP Mini 311c und Lenovo Ideapad S12 Ion im Benchmark Vergleich | Netbooknews.de - das Netbook Blog


----------



## Prince_of_Darkness (6. Dezember 2009)

Naja ältere Spiele kann man tatsächlich spielen soweit ich weiß gehen auf dem acer 150D oder was ich hab cs 1.6 warcraft 3 und so ganz ordentlich


----------



## cookiebrandt (6. Dezember 2009)

Ich glaube CSS sollte damit (natürlich nicht auf hoher Auflösung) möglich sein, dann hört's aber auch bald wieder auf (Crysis kannst du natürlich auf der CPU auch in die Tonne kloppen).

MfG


----------



## nanonut (7. Dezember 2009)

Hab mein Mini 311 nun endlich!
Absolut genial das Teil.

Und siehe da: WoW läuft perfekt und bei maximalen Details unter 1280x720 flüssig.
Ausser Schatten musste ich runterstellen, die neuen 3D Schatten fressen ja echt viel 

Und jetzt aufgepasst: Selbst Farcry läuft unter derselben Auflösung auf Hoch (nicht sehr Hoch) flüssig!

Bei beiden Spielen hab ich eine durchschnittliche Framerate von über 20fps gemessen, manchmal sogar über 40, also durchaus spielbar.

Insgesamt find ich was die 3D Leistung angeht ist das Netbook deutlich schneller als mein alter Gefährte und sehrwohl für Spiele geeignet!


----------



## Nico88 (8. Dezember 2009)

Gut zu wissen ^^ 

Ich dachte bisher das auf dem Teil gar nix läuft.


----------

